# do preservatives expire?



## lenarenee (Oct 26, 2016)

I have some lotioncrafter liquid germall plus that expired in Aug. Is it really
not useable (only making lotion for my personal use)


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2016)

I'd use it. Expiration dates usually have a fudge-factor built in. 

Now if the expiry was August of 2 years ago ... I might hesitate.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks DeeAnna, I was leading that way. It's been stored at room temp in a dark place (if that matters for preservatives).


----------



## Dahila (Oct 26, 2016)

I keep all of my things in cold room or fridge,  I would use it.


----------



## TBandCW (Oct 27, 2016)

Shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## ron.cruz (Jan 22, 2020)

A Preservative is a natural or synthetic ingredient that is added to products such as foods, pharmaceuticals and personal care products to prevent spoilage, whether from microbial growth or undesirable chemical changes. Preservatives extends the shelf -life of products. In addition, preservatives expires just like any ingredient. It loses it potency and strength 

The use of preservatives is essential in most products to prevent product damage caused by microorganisms and to protect the product from inadvertent contamination by the consumer during use. An ingredient that protects the product from the growth of microorganisms is called an antimicrobial. A preservative may also be added to a product to protect it against damage and degradation caused by exposure to oxygen, and in this instance, these ingredients are also called antioxidants. Without preservatives, cosmetic products, just like food, can become contaminated, leading to product spoilage and possibly irritation or infections. Microbial contamination of products, especially those used around the eyes and on the skin, can cause significant problems. Preservatives help prevent such problems.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 22, 2020)

As a former college professor, I have to say your little essay reads more like a college textbook than a conversational post, so I did a little checking. About 30 seconds worth of time with Google showed me you've lifted this entire piece from someone's website, and I am truly not impressed. Either say what you want to say in YOUR words or give full credit to the original author. 

Source of the quote: https://cosmeticsinfo.org/preservative-information 
Terms of use: https://cosmeticsinfo.org/disclaimer


----------

